# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  แอสแคน สารต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่ดีที่สุด

## takoe208

และเสริมพลังเข้าไปอีกด้วย สารสกัดจากเห็นหลินจือ และโสม เพื่อบำรุง...และเพิ่มสมรรถนะในการทำงานของร่างกายให้สูงขึ้น 
เพิ่มความสามารถในการบำบัดรักษาโรคภัยไข้เจ็บต่างๆ แอสแคน

ประโยชน์ของเบต้ากลูแคน
ช่วยเสริมภูมิคุ้มกันของร่างกาย  ช่วยป้องกันโรคและโรคเสื่อมต่างๆ รวมทั้งโรคมะเร็ง
ลดน้ำตาลและคอเลสเตอรอลในเลือด
ลดการอักเสบติดเชื้อได้ดีกว่ายาปฏิชีวนะ
ทำลายพิษจากเชื้อรา (mycotoxins) เช่น alfatoxin, ochratoxin, 
T-2 toxin ฯลฯ  ไม่ให้เกิดโทษต่อร่างกาย
ลดอาการปวดข้อและข้ออักเสบ
ใช้ทำเครื่องสำอางป้องกันผิวหนังจากอันตรายของแสงแดด ป้องกันริ้วรอย 
ทำให้เป็นหนุ่มสาว(Rejuvenation) บำรุงและฟื้นฟูสภาพผิวหนัง
ลดผลข้างเคียงของเคมีบำบัดและการฉายแสงascan

----------


## takoe208

ผลิตภัณฑ์ แอสแคน ascan

----------


## takoe208

แอสแคน เบต้ากลูแคนผสมยีสต์ดำ

----------


## takoe208

ascan ดันๆๆๆๆๆ

----------


## takoe208

อาหารเสริมแอสแคน เบต้ากลูแคน

----------


## takoe208

สาหร่ายแดงแอสแคน ascan ดีอย่างไร

----------


## takoe208

ขอดันๆๆๆ ครับ ขอบคุณครับ

----------


## takoe208

แอสแคนผลิตภัณฑ์ดีๆๆ เพื่อสุขภาพ

----------

